# Eclipse Head Unit Wiring Harness Diagram / Pin-out



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

Wanted to post this to help anyone out.

This is the wiring diagram for Eclipse CD HUs (in my case it is the same for a CD5425 & CD7000). I do not know if this applies to the AV Eclipse HUs.


______|¯|_____
| o o o o o o o o | <- pin 8 You are looking at all the holes in the plug that goes into the back of the deck.
| o o o o o o o o | <- pin 16 Here's the list of what color goes to what pin.
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯

(1-8 are all speaker connections)

1. Black/White (Front L Ch -)
2. White (Front L Ch +)
3. Gray (Front R Ch +
4. Gray/Black (Front R Ch -)
5. Green/Black (Rear L Ch -)
6. Green (Rear L Ch +)
7. Purple (Rear R Ch +)
8. Black (Rear R R Ch -)

9. Blue/White (Amp Control +B)
10. Blue (Power Antenna)
11. Brown (Steering 2)
12. Brown/Black (Steering 1)
13. Orange/White (Illumination)
14. Red (Acc +B)
15. Yellow (Backup to Battery)
16. Black (GND)


----------



## ecatech (Jan 25, 2018)

ealvar said:


> Wanted to post this to help anyone out.
> 
> This is the wiring diagram for Eclipse CD HUs (in my case it is the same for a CD5425 & CD7000). I do not know if this applies to the AV Eclipse HUs.
> 
> ...


Perfect ! It also works for an Eclipse head unit #CD3434


----------

